# Boobs.



## Fox Glove (Feb 18, 2008)

Serious discussion on boobs. No. Seriously. 

I have reasons why I like them. And reasons why I hate them. 
I like them because it's seriously anytime entertainment for me. It's like having a stress toy, only...on my chest. >.> And it's pretty neat that guys like them. And you can get away with wearing something a little low cut and looking damn fine, cause you have the cleavage to prove it, and that can look very nice...if done right, of course.

But on the other hand, they make exercising a real pain, they can cause serious back issues sometimes, and it can get annoying when even your teachers decide to stare at your chest. D: Also, low cut has a different definition when you have more boobage. A girl with A cups could wear the same shirt no problem, I wear it and I have to wear the lime-green shirt around school that proclaims, "LOOK AT ME! I BROKE THE DRESS CODE!"

It is also very annoying when boobs are asymetrical, but a guy pointed out to me that it's the kind of thing you'd notice without a shirt on normally, so there's really no need to worry because if you've gotten to that point with someone they obviously like you already.

In other news....your thoughts on boobs?


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 18, 2008)

My thoughts on boobs...is that I like them.

They look best when they fit the person imo. Huge boobs on a small girl...meh...


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 18, 2008)

boobs are awesome


----------



## KazukiFerret (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 18, 2008)

Yep they're pretty cool. Gotta be the right shape though..

Also has to fit the girl.. and I don't care what some others might say.. to me.. Boobs CAN be too big -.-

I think its funny how.. I hardly take looks at girls in.. certain ways.. but every now and then I just can't stop staring.....

-Onyx


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 18, 2008)

I love boobs


----------



## Coffee (Feb 18, 2008)

It's a shame humans only have two. I have these weird visions of like, anatomically correct canine tits, or even like, udders.

That would be freaky/kickass.


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 18, 2008)

Boobs. Titties. Melons. Funbags. Sweater Cows. Milk Jugs. Bouncies.


....Dirty Pillows..........

Yes. Yes indeed they are grand.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 18, 2008)

Hehe...

-Onyx


----------



## TopazThunder (Feb 19, 2008)

I find them mostly to be a nuisance (personally). Like Rilvor said, the boobs have to fit the body type, otherwise...ick. I really don't care either way after that though; I'm straight, so boobs don't attract me that way.


----------



## Emil (Feb 19, 2008)

Boobs are of no concern to me.


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 19, 2008)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> Boobs are of no concern to me.


Well duh. 

I for one am going to amuse myself now.

*squeezesqueeze*

Teehee.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 19, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> EmilAnarchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<.<

-Onyx


----------



## Tycho (Feb 19, 2008)

Boobs are an important part of a balanced diet.


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 19, 2008)

Coffee said:
			
		

> It's a shame humans only have two. I have these weird visions of like, anatomically correct canine tits, or even like, udders.
> 
> That would be freaky/kickass.


http://popaganda.com/Paintings/pages/17_CowgirlBikini.JPG.html
lolwut


----------



## sgolem (Feb 19, 2008)

As a straight male, I'm inclined to agree, that I do enjoy boobs.  I think there's a limit to how big they should be though.  I think they loose appeal when they're bigger than their owner's head.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 19, 2008)

There is a limit to me, I don't want it to be a large nuisance for the women (seriously) but on my fantasy/drawn women, some large ones are just fine..

http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs23/f/2007/342/3/2/Samun_Aran_by_reiq.jpg

Mmm

-Onyx


----------



## Deadsyde (Feb 19, 2008)

Don't forget Gazongas.

Dude, my girlfriend has like... perfect C's.  B-C is always best.  Just the right size hehe


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 19, 2008)

Well...I like tits lol. I like my own as well, though is a total pain sometimes. Finding the right shirt to fit that makes you look thin and not overly huge, or that doesnt make your tits gigantic..

I have 36-38EE tits and I only wear a 10-14 in pants depending on the way they are made. Im not fat, but im not skinny. Im just a tiny bit over average. 

Boobs can be a great thing if you are posing for a certain picture or trying to look sexy in a bikini, but yes, annoying.

Another probem I have is sleeping on my chest, I often cant breath as well, or when I am PMS'ing they tend to hurt and my girlfriend/boyfriend cant play with them as much as they'd like to cause they are extra sensitive due to the size. It is terribly hard to find bras unless I go to Geneva or London. Victoria Secret doesnt even carry my size lol. When I find the right cup size [in America] more often than not, it isnt the right size around. Also, guys continuously just...staaaaaaaaare at them. Or randomly try to grab them.

Its always something.

But I guess in the end, I LOOOOOVE boobies!! LOL. And I guess Id rather have humongous boobs rather than be so flat chested that my chest actually concaves inwards... *twitch*

[try going to a school with nothing but preppy girls that are so anorexic and skinny that that actually does happen...]
[[gym class]]


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 19, 2008)

Boobs are good. I had an argument with a guy that said ass was better. I tend to disagree.


----------



## AblazeEagle (Feb 19, 2008)

My favorite attraction to the female gender. I just hate when women get their boobs done - the natural are IMO the best.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 19, 2008)

Mmm can't get enough of this thread.

-Onyx


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

I think all of us who <3 boobs can't


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 19, 2008)

Unfortunately theres none in range that are available for entertaining me.

-Onyx


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

Ditto that... *sadface*


----------



## sgolem (Feb 19, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> http://popaganda.com/Paintings/pages/17_CowgirlBikini.JPG.html
> lolwut


Fucking furries....   God dammit...  *smacks head*




			
				OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> There is a limit to me, I don't want it to be a large nuisance for the women (seriously) but on my fantasy/drawn women, some large ones are just fine..
> 
> http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs23/f/2007/3...y_reiq.jpg
> 
> ...


Vela in Jet Force Gemini.  Get her close to the camera, and walk towards a wall.  They'll do a little dance for you.



			
				Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> Boobs are good. I had an argument with a guy that said ass was better. I tend to disagree.


MMmmmmiiiiiiiiidunnnnoo...  Boobs are nice and all, but a good saddle will set the fluids in motion like nothing else.  :wink:


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 19, 2008)

boobs are fun stuff. hmm better call my girl friend and have her come over. hehe


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 19, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> RoseTheSexKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no idea what you are talking about... I wish I could draw though..

-Onyx


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 19, 2008)

lol...i wonder what would happen if i posted lesbian action here? lol.
nah...too lazy to draw right now...


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

Male hormonal levels ITT are OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAND


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 19, 2008)

Over nine thousand but nothing to drain it on..

-Onyx


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey hey lets not turn the boobs thread into a So Ronery thread


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

i like boobs....cuz they drive the guys crazy


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't think I have gotten crazy over them, but they can be quite enamoring.

-Onyx


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

*sigh* i should parade around the thread in low-cut tank tops =P


----------



## sgolem (Feb 19, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Hey hey lets not turn the boobs thread into a So Ronery thread


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 19, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> RoseTheSexKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Ron English is not a furry. Just EXTREMELY fucking strange.

And also, I bet you guys envy the fact I get to play with my own right now. BWAHAHAHA! Revel in my big-boobed glory.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

omfg lol

Poor Count, if it is dirty or sexual he is sure to be involved.

@Rose: No I'll pass on having boobs. As much as I enjoy playing with boobs and looking at them XP


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

i like my boobs nestled in a nice fishnet shirt


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for saying that they're large 

If they were toys I would get some.

-Onyx


----------



## sgolem (Feb 19, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> And also, I bet you guys envy the fact I get to play with my own right now. BWAHAHAHA! Revel in my big-boobed glory.


You're just jealous you don't have balls to play with.


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 19, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> RoseTheSexKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touche.

There's only one guy's penor I want though. xD


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

thread needs moar bewbs.


TITS OR GTFO


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

i like being "up and out"  *cups her hands under her boobs*


----------



## Seratuhl (Feb 19, 2008)

My girlfriend uses her boobs to hypnotize me XD

Boobs are perfect mind-control weapons X3


----------



## AnthroHorse (Feb 19, 2008)

yea yea boobs rock, but I have a serious question. how come RoseTheSexKitten is an approved name when kinkyhorse is denied.


----------



## sgolem (Feb 19, 2008)

AnthroHorse said:
			
		

> yea yea boobs rock, but I have a serious question. how come RoseTheSexKitten is an approved name when kinkyhorse is denied.


Are you sure it just wasn't already taken?  This _is_ FurAffinity, after all.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

don't be surprised if everything with every sexual reference is already taken on a furry site...


----------



## Mabyn (Feb 19, 2008)

Boobs are pretty much my favorite thing to draw ever.

Plus when you have your own, they can be fun to play with (more fun to have someone else play with). Squishy.


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 19, 2008)

AnthroHorse said:
			
		

> yea yea boobs rock, but I have a serious question. how come RoseTheSexKitten is an approved name when kinkyhorse is denied.


I have three theories as to why this is.
1. Kinky is not allowed because it crosses the line, while Sex is just merely barely on the edge of being considered inapproriate.
2. KinkyHorse is already taken, and considering the perverted nature of some of the users, I wouldn't be surprised. Try searching and seeing if it is.
3. You joined after a rule was implemented where "troll" usernames are not allowed. I joined before this, and therefore had sex in my username. Considering it's a random name I just thought up, I wouldn't have been too distraught if it wasn't allowed.  

Number 2 is the most likely though. 

So honestly, don't treat it like some sort of injustice towards horsey kind.


----------



## net-cat (Feb 19, 2008)

Huh. There's really no tactful way to say, "I LIKE BOOBS."


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 19, 2008)

Huh. I don't think kinkyhorse IS taken after all.

PM an admin about it, more than likely it was filtered as a "troll" username, maybe you can ask them to change it specifically. If not well, I'm sorry.


----------



## Aden (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm _am_ bi, so I still like boobs. However, I think butt is about 3 times better.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 19, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> thread needs moar bewbs.
> 
> 
> TITS OR GTFO


jak3st3r b seconds that motion


----------



## AblazeEagle (Feb 19, 2008)

I think I have to be a bit more precise in this matter.

Boobs = my only direct attraction to the female gender.
Goth = my main criteria for a BF/GF.
Butt = my main attraction to my own gender.
Fetishes = my criteria for any BF, GF or fuckbuddy. Paraphilia FTW!
Original mind set = I dislike the mainstream.
Nerd = somewhat attraction to both genders, this goes for intelligence - not appearance!

*added fuckbuddy to Firefox dictionary*
*added paraphilia to Firefox dictionary*
*added FTW to Firefox dictionary*


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 19, 2008)

AblazeEagle said:
			
		

> Paraphilia FTW!


i dont even wanna know what that is


----------



## AblazeEagle (Feb 19, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:
			
		

> AblazeEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wikipedia.

I say paraphilia mainly due to the fact that the word covers most fetishes.

Wikipedias list of paraphilias.

Unfortunately nasty stuff as necrophilia and pedophilia are also covered by that word. 

Anyhoo, my fetishes are harmless to society and so no one has the right to blame me for anything. I have only interest in fetishes such as BSDM, infantilism and various others that doesn't involve other people getting harmed physically or mentally.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

*runs around topless* hehehe


----------



## AnthroHorse (Feb 19, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> Huh. I don't think kinkyhorse IS taken after all.
> 
> PM an admin about it, more than likely it was filtered as a "troll" username, maybe you can ask them to change it specifically. If not well, I'm sorry.



Thanks a lot, I'll contact the administrator.


----------



## stoelbank (Feb 19, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Hey hey lets not turn the boobs thread into a So Ronery thread



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AXPnH0C9UA[/youtube]


----------



## Tycho (Feb 19, 2008)

meow_mix06 said:
			
		

> *runs around topless* hehehe



That is such an unfair ability.

BOOB FLASH: Hex Spell: For 15 seconds target straight/bi male or lesbian female's current action is Interrupted and target cannot perform any actions except staring and drooling.  This Hex is reapplied every time the target sees the boobies jiggle.  Jiggle jiggle jiggle.

OMG NERF BOOB FLASH


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Feb 19, 2008)

I likez the boobs.  But i'm not picky as long as they're she's not flat chested, or has  a chest so  big i need climbing equipment to get over them im fine.  But boobs arent everything *gasp* its true.  And i like it when a girl ya know. Keeps her gun's under covers.  Half the girls in my school say " The guys never look at anything but my chest..."  And i just wanna say " Well gee... maybe if you ya know actually covered them up with something like... I dont know a shirt."  Luckily i dont hang out with these girls.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> meow_mix06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



victory is mine!


----------



## Emil (Feb 19, 2008)

*edit* Yes, I must ruin everyones fun


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

Emil this thread is about boobs not moobs, go take your moob interest elsewhere


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Feb 19, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> I have reasons why I like them. And reasons why I hate them.
> I like them because it's seriously anytime entertainment for me. It's like having a stress toy, only...on my chest. >.> And it's pretty neat that guys like them. And you can get away with wearing something a little low cut and looking damn fine, cause you have the cleavage to prove it, and that can look very nice...if done right, of course.
> 
> But on the other hand, they make exercising a real pain, they can cause serious back issues sometimes, and it can get annoying when even your teachers decide to stare at your chest. D: Also, low cut has a different definition when you have more boobage. A girl with A cups could wear the same shirt no problem, I wear it and I have to wear the lime-green shirt around school that proclaims, "LOOK AT ME! I BROKE THE DRESS CODE!"
> ...



Ha my thoughts exactly XD Although we have a uniform so shirts and ties at school. I don't wear low cut that often either, not enough confidence.
Boobs can be fun as sometimes all you gotta do is wiggle slightly and guys will be enthralled. It's fun to hypnotise boys XD They are also fun to play with XP :lol:
However, like you said, they can be rather painful, bras suck sometimes and the asymmetrical freaked me out for a while until my mum told me it was normal :lol: Also, sometimes when guys talk to them it's _very_ annoying. Exercise with them also sucks.

All in all... I love having them ^^


----------



## Emil (Feb 19, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Emil this thread is about boobs not moobs, go take your moob interest elsewhere



I care not for these moobs either, I simply wished to make everyones boners wilt as they looked through the thread >.>


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

*enables BOOB FLASH* problem solved


----------



## Yggd (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm more of an ass man, myself, but I like boobs, sure. Don't see any reason not to like them.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 19, 2008)

...i like both. but i LOOOOOVE nipples lol.
[nipple nibbles]

*takes off her shirt and bra and joins meow_mix in running around.
Begins to cheer, "give me a B, give me an O, give me another O, give me a B, give me an S, whats that spell?"
bounces up and down in tune. *


----------



## Deadsyde (Feb 19, 2008)

meow_mix06 said:
			
		

> i like my boobs nestled in a nice fishnet shirt



lolwut?

Wait... *cocks an eyebrow*  _Just_ a fishnet shirt?

Pix or you're lying 

But seriously, pixplz


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 19, 2008)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> *edit* Yes, I must ruin everyones fun


oh dear god, PUT YA TITS AWAY!!!


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 19, 2008)

meow_mix06 said:
			
		

> *enables BOOB FLASH* problem solved


If you're trying to be seductive it really ain't working.

My pathetic attempt at making really tiny text didn't work. Well, fuckle.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm a breast man, myself. But I draw the line at somewhere between B and C cups. Anything that doesn't fit in my hand is just incredibly excessive.


----------



## sgolem (Feb 19, 2008)

One of my teachers claims he invented the sports bra.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> meow_mix06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*raises eyebrow* i wasn't trying...it was meant to be amusing more than anything 




			
				Deadsyde said:
			
		

> meow_mix06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha! yea right! i'll get my ass banned =P
and, no, not just a fishnet shirt...gotta have a nice tank top to go with it


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 19, 2008)

shit I wanna look sexy this friday, I wanted to find a shirt that matched my black and white striped shoes...

Anyone know a place I can get some low-cut black and white striped shirts? Preferably something that emphasises my boobies and draws attention to the slim point in my waist...I like that kind of blouse.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 19, 2008)

I was enthralled by a pair today.. I kept having to look away and let my eyes wander cause I looks wayy too much.. But at one point she started playing with a Rubik's Cube and was holding it in front of her boobs.. This is when I noticed that I could stare and it would look like I was watching her play with it. I can solve one and always watch someone when they play with it to see what they're doing..

-Onyx


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

There should be a national boobs day imo.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

and would there be any special events on said day?


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

But of course


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

what kind of events? =P


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 19, 2008)

Women let men grab da boobies ^^

-Onyx


----------



## Deadsyde (Feb 19, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Women let men grab da boobies ^^
> 
> -Onyx





Now, that sounds like a damn good holiday


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

Wet t shirt contests sounds great


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

squeeze..fondle..grope....

it's all good


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 19, 2008)

you could make your own shirt to put emphasis on your boobs. i do some shirt mods once so often its funny to put strange shit on shirts always grabs peoples attention.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh..and boob flashing. Can't forget the boob flashing.

Best damn holiday ever imo.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

should also have a contest...

you get to look at them up close, squish them to your liking and pick your favorite pair...and then the winner gets............well, i'm sure they get something =P


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 19, 2008)

i had been apart of a contest like that. sure was fun seeing so many boobs and getting a free feel. but thats just one contest we have had.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

Winner gets....A boot to the head? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFldBVWFgWo

Winner gets...I dunno. To play with them some more. there ya go.


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 19, 2008)

my case. the chick w/ the best fun bags got a case of beer and a pack of smokes


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 19, 2008)

*Starts running around with arms extended in front making grope motions with hands*

It would be real disrespectful if it was just all out legal to grab when ever we want that day.. But man.. All those events.. Woo!

-Onyx


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

Bah all the fun killers could just stay at home


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 19, 2008)

Damnit I don't need a national boob day to know how to grope my own tits.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

damn right

nuzzle my boobies damnit! LOL


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 19, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> Damnit I don't need a national boob day to know how to grope my own tits.


as the wise old man once said "share and share alike"
national boob day= other people can have a play with your boobs
that sounds very good to me. but the fact that all the men would have hard-on's 
dont sound to good to me.


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 19, 2008)

my boobs are of fantastical size....

But yet I am so damn short D: Oh well, at least my chubbyness evens it out a bit.


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 19, 2008)

meow_mix06 said:
			
		

> damn right
> 
> nuzzle my boobies damnit! LOL



Is that an offer or an order?


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

Should you be worrying about that?


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 19, 2008)

No, it's redundant.


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 19, 2008)

lobosabio said:
			
		

> meow_mix06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a reason they are called dirty pillows.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

yes, and many other random names...


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

But no matter what you call them, they are still that wonderful thing known as boobs


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

the only thing that sucks is when it's cold outside....you're nipples get hard lol

whoops, headlights are on! XD


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

Lul.

From my own observations it is quite obvious too, when such occurs.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 19, 2008)

meow_mix06 said:
			
		

> when it's cold outside....you're nipples get hard lol


nipples aint the only thing that would be getting hard ;P


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL in the cold i'd think it would be the opposite but *shrugs*

how bout when u get hugs from girls? you get to feel the boobs on your chest =P


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 19, 2008)

meow_mix06 said:
			
		

> LOL in the cold i'd think it would be the opposite but *shrugs*
> 
> how bout when u get hugs from girls? you get to feel the boobs on your chest =P


yes =3 and i like it, too much


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

lol, he may have a point, but I think it depends on how cold it is

Yes, hugs are indeed awesome that way.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

*holds out arms* c'mon Rilvor...you know u wanna hug me =P


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

sure why not *battyhugs* 

Hugging girls is great...hugging guys not so much.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 19, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Hugging girls is great...hugging guys not so much.


how do you think i feel every friday night. i hug all the girls xD, then all my friends get lashed and keep hugging me, i want to hug the girls not some pissed 15 year old boy.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

@Rilvor: i had a dirty comment to add to that but i dont want to infect your mind with unsavory images =P


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

Haha...maybe you should tell them TITS OR GTFO XD then they'd have no choice but to accept the latter choice.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 19, 2008)

Unsavory images?  D:

....Thats somewhat scary, maybe I don't want to know....

Boobs thread is epic win.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 19, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Haha...maybe you should tell them TITS OR GTFO XD then they'd have no choice but to accept the latter choice.


haha


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 19, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Unsavory images?  D:
> 
> ....Thats somewhat scary, maybe I don't want to know....
> 
> Boobs thread is epic win.



woot!

*takes top off and flings it across the room*


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 20, 2008)

Epic thread...

-Onyx


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 20, 2008)

Someone should make a song about liking boobs...

I wouldn't be surprised if there already was one come to think about it....


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTI2xX5ttkQ somewhat.. but not really..

-Onyx


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 20, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Someone should make a song about liking boobs...
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there already was one come to think about it....


Actually one of Bloodhound Gang's albums is titled, "Hooray for Boobies"


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 20, 2008)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qqa8etxUhw


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 20, 2008)

Direct link to the rescue! http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/d/20060517.html

Chesticles, lol


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 20, 2008)

meow_mix06 said:
			
		

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qqa8etxUhw



:/ Doesn't let me watch it..

-Onyx


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 20, 2008)

It was alright...I think a better boob song needs to be made though >.>


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 20, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> meow_mix06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry.....


----------



## Tycho (Feb 20, 2008)

:mrgreen:

duhhhhhh...

Wait, what were we taking about?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 20, 2008)

I think we were talking about....

Cute necklace..
.
..
.
..
..

Oh um.. what?

-Onyx


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 20, 2008)

*bends down* what's the matter boys?


----------



## Trellek (Feb 20, 2008)

Meh, not impressed by either the fox or the kitty.  I run with neither species so why should their forms excite me?


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 20, 2008)

killjoy =P


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 20, 2008)

*Stares, starts typing without looking*

Yeah thats fine.. Wait.. What were we talking about?

Oh yeah, last I did that was.. *mumbles*
..

..

*Gains focus*
Hey! stop abusing it!

-Onyx


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 20, 2008)

ok ok =P *puts her top back on and munches on food*


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 20, 2008)

Mmm food, food is good too..

You eating a burger? Sit down on the ground and eat it...

-Onyx


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 20, 2008)

Thread needs moar boobs, imo. Although I dunno if much more can be said about them.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 20, 2008)

uhh...ok....*sits and noms on burgers*


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 20, 2008)

*watchs MM bend over to eat burger*

I feel that I'm getting persuasive.. And less and less the respective person I'm known as.. Boobs thread brought it out of me.

-Onyx


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 20, 2008)

I predict that boobs will eventually take over the world.

and somehow that isn't such a terrible concept...but that could be the mind control speaking


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 20, 2008)

*Thinks of 40 days and 40 nights when he was dreaming*

Hmm...

-Onyx


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 20, 2008)

My favourite part of a woman, I guess...hate mine, personally. Getting them reduced on parent's insurance, hope to get rid of the suckers later on. 

I don't really have a type; I'm one of those people who are pretty much attracted to the person they love, and even though I see other girls I think are cute, they don't even count as a blip on the radar.


----------



## sgolem (Feb 20, 2008)

Well Rilvor, I've got a song.  Kinda late in the game, but it's about boobs.  About a wet T-shirt contest, more specifically.  

Fembot in a Wet T-Shirt, by Frank Zappa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qd77uYU64g

It's such a happy and festive occasion!


----------



## Emil (Feb 21, 2008)

*edit* nvm ><


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Feb 21, 2008)

* reads posts and a loud 'thwap' is heard from crocth plating* Ow... why'd i make that part skin tight....


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 21, 2008)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=2419631 <--- her boobs object.


----------



## Emil (Feb 21, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=2419631 <--- her boobs object.



Dude, I wouldnt go near that if I were you. Shes got Small Pox or some shit


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey Rilvor, there's an unofficial boob holiday. It's called a rock concert. There's bound to be a couple of girls flashing their boobies.

*clears throat* Whoops.


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 21, 2008)

Vore Writer said:
			
		

> Hey Rilver, there's an unofficial boob holiday. It's called a rock concert. There's bound to be a couple of girls flashing their boobies.


It's also called me when drunk.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 21, 2008)

I can never fathom how people can spell a simple 6 letter name incorrectly on such a frequent basis :|


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Feb 21, 2008)

stoelbank said:
			
		

> sgolem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno why the hell that made me laugh uncontrollably XDDDDDD


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 21, 2008)

Well I guess mis spelling is better than being called "Onix" :/

-Onyx


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## meow_mix06 (Feb 22, 2008)

^ LMAO...that's awesome


----------



## AnthroHorse (Feb 27, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> Damnit I don't need a national boob day to know how to grope my own tits.


Ha ha ha ha. Thats great, plus I don't support men touching women with out consent, or other men for that matter.


----------



## AnthroHorse (Feb 27, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> Damnit I don't need a national boob day to know how to grope my own tits.


Ha ha ha ha. Thats great, plus I don't support men touching women with out consent, or other men for that matter.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 27, 2008)

cats? females? BOOBS? 

say... anyone needs some help cleaning them? i'm good at it, got my diploma last year! so... anyone?


----------



## Kaeko (Mar 2, 2008)

they only thing I hate is when they hurt...yea, when you get those nasty little pains, go to bed and wake up and you've realized that they decided to grow a cup size bigger >.> then you have to go 35 minutes to wal-mart becuase you have a gift card and buy yourself 4-5 new ones, x3 lol

I like my boobs, they fit my small size, they aren't tiny and my left boob has a cute little beauty mark, i'd post a work-safe image lol. but i'd probably get in trouble -hugs her boobies- i love my lil beauty mark though ^^


----------



## RallyArt (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 2, 2008)

Well it was fun at first, I guess we got all boobed out though.

-Onyx


----------



## Kaeko (Mar 2, 2008)

RallyArt said:
			
		

>



hahaha.






Post some boobs! x3 it's in the title! I'm a girl, i like  boobs <3


----------



## Fox Glove (Mar 2, 2008)

Kaeko said:
			
		

> RallyArt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


christ, is that a mole or a third nipple?









o hai


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 2, 2008)

Errr..... ...

Thats.. interesting..

-Onyx


----------



## Kaeko (Mar 2, 2008)

niiice x3 lol


----------



## Fox Glove (Mar 2, 2008)

shit jailbait boobs. x3


----------

